# Hospital NUK teats size??



## WishfulX1

Hi my baby was born at 33weeks and took really well to the hospital latex standard nuk teats. I got her home yesterday and she was getting to exhausted using my own bottles, luckily I had got a few nuk teats from the hospital before leaving and bought a narrow neck bottle to use with them and she took to it really well just like the hospital. 

I'm looking to buy more of these teats however noticed on the NUK website that they sell the standard neck teats in size 1 small hole and size medium hole. 

Anyone know which ones the hospital use? If not I could just buy a pack of each. 

Thanks


----------



## AP

I am thinking they are the same ones as used on the SMA bottles in boots, so they would be size 1. It was only when I had no choice but to buy a pack one day on a trip that I discovered LO could take these teats better than any other, so it was a blessing!

Swapping to the wide neck bottles was easy too, there seemed to be no issues on that transition. Once she was older we moved to the silcone teats too, as they keep better.


----------



## WishfulX1

Thankyou :) I rang the nuk helpline and they said the hospital ones are size 1 small hole so I've ordered some more. 

I spent a small fortune on wide neck bottles but she won't take to them at all! I even went to boots today and bought the latex nuk wide neck teats but she still didn't like them! 
I think il jut keep her on the latex nuk hospital ones with narrow neck bottles for a few months and then try gradually changing to the nuk silicone wide neck. 

Thanks again :) x


----------



## AP

Good luck, I've always found once they were a few months old they didn't mind so much !


----------



## NUKSupport

WishfulX1 said:


> Thankyou :) I rang the nuk helpline and they said the hospital ones are size 1 small hole so I've ordered some more.
> 
> I spent a small fortune on wide neck bottles but she won't take to them at all! I even went to boots today and bought the latex nuk wide neck teats but she still didn't like them!
> I think il jut keep her on the latex nuk hospital ones with narrow neck bottles for a few months and then try gradually changing to the nuk silicone wide neck.
> 
> Thanks again :) x


Were glad that our helpline was able to point you in the right direction. Please do let us know how your LO gets on with the small feed hold teats - if she is still not content we can send some medium feed holes for her to try.

Anya, on behalf of NUK


----------

